
Intel Officially Unveils NUC 9 Extreme Kit - ekoutanov
https://wccftech.com/intel-officially-unveils-nuc-9-extreme-kit-the-ghost-canyon-nuc/
======
cuu508
Offtopic, but slightly related: I'm looking into building a budget DIY all-in-
one system by mounting a small form factor PC to the back of a monitor. It
needs enough GPU power to run Zwift, and enough CPU power to be usable in
Lightroom.

My plan:

* get a second hand 27" IPS monitor that has an unobstructed VESA mounting point

* Get ASRock DeskMini A300 chassis. It already comes with a STX motherboard and a power supply

* Put Ryzen 3200G, 8-16GB of SO-DIMM RAM and an appropriately sized SSD in it

* Mount the A300 to the monitor, done

Are there better / cheaper / more performant options?

